# Collet Block Pin Wrench



## rodw (Jun 11, 2014)

Guys,  Recently, I have found I am using my collet block more and more. I have always had trouble with the collars used to tighten the collets that came with the collet block set. Yesterday I decided to do something about it! This is what I came up with:

















This has been machined from some 8mm steel plate that I rough cut to size on my band saw before firing up my milling machine. The pin is an M6 bolt that has had the tip turned down to  5 mm and is held in place with a lock nut (now ground flat).

I cut all of the radiuses on a rotary table, the centre of the main radius was set in about 6-7mm from the edge to ensure I had room for the pin.

I have not used this in anger yet but can't wait!


----------



## Swifty (Jun 11, 2014)

Good job Rod, will have to make one for my collet block, I really shouldn't be using multi grips.

Paul.


----------



## rodw (Jun 11, 2014)

Swifty said:


> Good job Rod, will have to make one for my collet block, I really shouldn't be using multi grips.
> 
> Paul.



Yes, I got sick of using them too! The commercial pin wrenches are about $55.00 (if you can find them) which is almost as much as what I paid for the collet block set!

I am gearing up (or should that be colleting up?) as I have a 5C chuck on order from LittleMachineShop due later this week.

I just had enough clearance to drill and tap the spanner held in a right angle milling bracket in my SX3 mill.

M next acquisition will be some hex and square collets.

If I did it again, instead of the straight edge at the back where the spanner meets the handle, I would have used a radius the same size as the wheel on my linishing belt to make it look nice!


----------



## kvom (Jun 11, 2014)

Nice project.  I wimped out and bought one of those years ago.  It has gotten a lot of use since then.  Mcmaster has them for <$15.


----------



## Omnimill (Jun 11, 2014)

This is my favourite type. I contacted the supplier when my chuck didn't arrive within a couple of days so he included one free! Normal price at the time was about £8.95 I think.






My mistake, you mentioned collets so I was thinking collet chuck!


----------



## rodw (Jun 11, 2014)

kvom said:


> Nice project.  I wimped out and bought one of those years ago.  It has gotten a lot of use since then.  Mcmaster has them for <$15.



I could not find one with the right sized pin here.




Omnimill said:


> This is my favourite type. I contacted the supplier when my chuck didn't arrive within a couple of days so he included one free! Normal price at the time was about £8.95 I think.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes, I use one of these for my ER32 collets. The chuck came with a single point hook spanner which I don't use. I had a look at it again yesterday and filing the point down  would be an easy way out to make it work with the 5c collet block too.


----------



## Omnimill (Jun 11, 2014)

Yes, I have a couple of those single hook wrenches as well and was thinking the same as you!


----------



## rodw (Jun 11, 2014)

Omnimill said:


> Yes, I have a couple of those single hook wrenches as well and was thinking the same as you!



Cheap as chips too
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/ER32-Collet-holder-Spanner-45-52-Half-Moon-Type-wrench-/281109337351

I have bought from this seller before and his stuff is quite OK.


----------

